# Plancha de asar Jata 2500W sin fusible , no funciona



## paliva (Sep 12, 2014)

Hola a todos. Tras desmontarlo todo y buscar el famoso fusible me he encontrado que no lleva. Entonces ya no se seguir  tengo entendido que se puede hacer un puente o ponerle otro termostato. En este tema estoy bastante verde y agradecería una solución al problema fácil y económica. Jeje pues no pido yo ni na. Bueno espero su ayuda. Muchas gracias. Adjunto fotos.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 12, 2014)

En la 3ra foto y cerca del mango de esa llave ajustable, hay dos platinos, ¿los limpiaste?.
Porque si no es eso, y el cableado está bien, se te quemó la resistencia.
¿Estuvo mucho tiempo funcionando?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2014)

¿ Posees multímetro ?
¿ Sabes usarlo ?
¿ Sabes algo de electrónica/electricidad ?

Si 1 o mas respuestas fueron "*NO*", lleva el aparato a un técnico.


----------



## paliva (Sep 12, 2014)

No creo que se haya quemado... Tampoco la usaba tanto. Probaré a limpiar las piezas. 
Claro que tengo multimetro , lo se usar pero mis conocimientos son muy básicos. Lo de llevarlo al técnico siempre es una opción pero ya que no funciona me gusta trastear por si lo arreglo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2014)

1) Mide la resistencia
2) Mira si el termostato acciona y posee continuidad al estar cerrado.


----------



## Cdma System (Sep 13, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Posees multímetro ?
> ¿ Sabes usarlo ?
> ¿ Sabes algo de electrónica/electricidad ?
> 
> Si 1 o mas respuestas fueron "*NO*", lleva el aparato a un técnico.





Offtopic:
Tiene copyrigth ese mensaje o lo puede usar cualquiera?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2014)

experimentador dijo:


> Offtopic:
> Tiene copyrigth ese mensaje o lo puede usar cualquiera?



*Normas del Foro

4.1* Todos los contenidos que los usuarios publican son otorgados bajo licencia *Creative Commons BY-NC-SA*, salvo que el autor exprese lo contrario en cada mensaje que publique.


----------



## paliva (Sep 13, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> 1) Mide la resistencia
> 2) Mira si el termostato acciona y posee continuidad al estar cerrado.



21,7 ohmios y no tiene continuidad el termostato. ¿La resistencia esta bien?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2014)

paliva dijo:


> 21,7 ohmios y no tiene continuidad el termostato. ¿La resistencia esta bien?



Resistencia: 
Termostato: 

Con un tela esmeril muy, muy fina lija un poco los contactos del termotasto (Superior e inferior), luego de lijados, los debes limpiar muy bien con un paño.

Prueba nuevamente


----------



## paliva (Sep 13, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Resistencia:
> Termostato:
> 
> Con un tela esmeril muy, muy fina lija un poco los contactos del termotasto (Superior e inferior), luego de lijados, los debes limpiar muy bien con un paño.
> ...



ok, probare, muchas gracias. Sustituir el termostato por otro similar no seria mala idea, ¿verdad? ¿Algún tipo de termostato me podrías aconsejar para comprarlo y sustituirlo ??


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 13, 2014)

paliva dijo:


> ok, probare, muchas gracias. Sustituir el termostato por otro similar no seria mala idea, ¿verdad? ¿Algún tipo de termostato me podrías aconsejar para comprarlo y sustituirlo ??



Tiene que ser muy, muy fina, o podrías probar con un carton humedecido con alcohol primero.
Si no logras la continuidad, pasar a la lija.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2014)

Tal vez se podría intentar, antes de la lija, una gamuza *muy* envejecida, se ponen ásperas y ligeramente abrasivas. 


En algún lugar tengo láminas de lija grano 3000, especial para contactos de relees, *! Dios sabrá donde ¡*


----------



## paliva (Sep 13, 2014)

_Caramba_, maldita mi ignorancia!! Tras limpiar los contactos con una hoja aspera y comprobar que tenian continuidad he seguido comprobando mas a fondo y resulta que debajo del cubrecables hay un jodido microfusible termico de 117 grados bien oculto, que parecia el p... cable!  muchas gracias !! problema solucionado!


----------

